# Transition to outside dog during day



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi! 

Our Vizsla is now 10 months, she has been indoors as we live in Melbourne australia which can get very cold and wet. She sleeps indoors on her bed at night time and is completely toilet trsined. 

She is truly velcro however copes well indoors when we are out of the house. However she is becoming destructive as she is bored despite 3x dailyoff leash runs and a dog walker in the middle of a work day. 

We would like her to enjoy our large backyard when we are not home however she currently panicked if we are out of sight when she’s outdoors. 

Any tips on transitioning her to outside during the day? Now it is spring/summer the weather permits. 

We have started to feed her outside and put one of her beds outside so she is sleeping outdoors during the day when we are home.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Forget it....

V's like being with their people, even more than the great outdoors. So, it's highly unlikely she'll want to stay outside alone.

If she's destructive while you're away, you should crate her. Recall that their experience of space is different than ours, and if she's been properly trained and adjusted to her crate, then she'll not only not have a problem being left in it, but will actually find it far more secure than giving her the run of the house in your absence.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

This is not the breed to be left alone outside for more than minutes. If she is destructive indoors, she will be even more outdoors and may end up hurting herself and/or environment. I would vote for crating when alone too.

In fact our 2.5 years old boy is not destructive in the house at all and could be left for hours uncrated, and we still crate him. The reason is that we watched on camera several times what he was doing when left alone at home: he would be standing at the front door the whole time waiting for us to return. Instead of resting, so not good for him. When crated, he lays down as soon as we leave and gets rest.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If she panics now, she will panic when your not home. She will be trying to get to you, and could possibly escape the backyard.
Some vizslas don't mind spending a little time outdoors alone. The difference being they have a dog door to come, and go at will. Or you let them in when they are ready.
You would have needed to start conditioning them to it, as a pup for very short times. With the weather being very cold, it just wasn't a option for you.
A good many vizslas, don't like big changes in their life. Atleast ones that have to do with being without you, or crate/kennel.
I always start mine out with crate training, as 8 week old puppies. I also try, and condition them to a outdoor kennel. If they are ever boarded away from home, or leave for training. Its less stress on them, if its not new to them. Thirty minutes a couple of times a day is all I do. I've also started rotating that, with just being in the backyard alone with Shine. I only do it when I home, and can keep a eye on what she is doing.
So far, she just plays, and is not bothered by it. This in no way means, she won't change her mind as she gets older. I never leave my dogs loose in the yard when not home. Its just safer for them to be crated indoors.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey GracieGirl 

Something to think about, a 10 month old V is still an excitable young pup. Here's some thoughts...

When she's destructive do you correct her and give her a toy to focus on? I mean immediately correct her. If she's a chewer have you tried the Benebone? https://www.amazon.com/Benebone-Wishbone-Durable-Aggressive-Chewers/dp/B00CPDWT2M/ref=sr_1_4?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1537888334&sr=1-4&keywords=chew+bone Jaxson would chew on his Benebone forever. Also, I found beef knee caps kept his attention, but these are salty and fatty so i wouldn't use them often. 

Another suggestion, I discovered if I walk Jaxson early in the morning he's much more chill throughout the day. We do walk 1 at 6AM-7AM, throw the ball, smell at the dog park, etc. This walk has off leash and on leash entertainment. It's also a long walk that takes about 35-40 minutes which is important. This takes the edge off as he's had less time all wound up during the day to release his energy. Consider activities for your dog, nose work, dock diving, hunting, agility, etc. etc. This will help tire that destructive behavior, increase your interaction and give them a job. 

Finally, as other members have pointed out, they're not outside dogs. My pup would cry and whimper for hours if i left him alone outside. He would hate it. Jaxson doesn't like to stay in the backyard at my parents house too long alone, they just need their 'people'. That's a fact. Plus, like TexasRed said it's really not safe to leave a dog who's bored outside to roam alone. As stated, crate training is a much safer way to care for the animal. In fact, when Jaxson knows it's bath time, he tries to hide in his create - ha. It's a happy place for him, some people have a misconceptions crates are bad or mean. Crate training is a thing ;-) 

Hopefully these suggestions are helpful, good luck with your pup!


----------



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks! 

Yes of course she if very very good when we are home with her. 

It is when we have 3-4 hour bursts at work. 
We got her at 5 months and previous owners didn’t crate train her. Then she had major surgery and has made a negative association with crate. 

We would love to have her crate trained and comfy in the home when we are at work. If not outside playing and sleeping in the sunshine


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Not my intention to contradict anyone else, but I will just tell you what has worked and not worked with our at times challenging rescue Vizsla "Sadie" we acquired a couple of years ago. Some of this was developed working with a "dog therapist" and this is an abbreviated discussion.

When we first got her we learned very quickly she had never been crate trained and without going into a long story crating at her advanced age was out of the question.

She would not sleep in the enclosed area in the garage where the other dogs had always slept, our sofa in the living room was her favorite place, and that is where she finally ended up every night. She was good about not getting on our bed although that required some use of a water spray bottle to convince her.

She has never been good about being either restricted to outdoors or restricted to indoors (if we are gone, or she is out and we are in) i.e. destructive behavior. A dog door worked wonders in that regard, closed only at night.

When we leave we are careful to leave a special treat she ONLY gets when we leave the house, in her case it is a rawhide bone. Other dogs may prefer a Kong. When we return she presents us with the rawhide bone, drops it in front of us and then expects an edible treat. This ROUTINE works incredibly well, and no more destructive behavior. We also leave music on low.

Final note is that we have moved from a place in the country to an apartment with a patio and balcony while we look for a new house. We have a dog door out to the balcony patio, and Sadie is good with this new layout, popping in and out of the apartment to the patio. Only difference is no need to close it at night.

I personally believe all Vizlas are just enough different that you have to learn what works and then all will be good. Best of luck.

P.S. Thunder and lightning is still a terrifying scenario for her but that is another subject


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Just not a good idea to leave a V in a yard unattended. I know someone who did that with their Vizsla and one time he hopped their 7 foot fence to go looking for her and got hit by a car and died. These dogs are just not the best to leave out to their own devices. If you can't crate, I'd leave her in an enclosed room that she can't hurt herself in. When my dog was young but trustworthy I would leave him in a bedroom that was fully carpeted and had only a mattress on the floor. That worked well for us.


----------

